# Dangerous Roads



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2016)

The road from Shimla to the Pangi valley in Chamba, northern India. 

 The Pangi valley is a remote, rugged, poorly developed tribal area. Elevations range from 7,000 to 11,000 feet.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 31, 2016)

That picture upset me almost as much as the thread about eating the older generation.  I have a fear of heights, I have now taken the Himalayas off my bucket list.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ...  I have a fear of heights, I have now taken the Himalayas off my bucket list.



:lol:...Me too, Son!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2016)

I can drive in Union, New Jersey USA without sedatives. The rest of the world? Piece of cake


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow Nancy, had to bring my husband in to check that one out!   We've been on a lot of narrow high dirt mountain passes and roads that were super steep and in bad condition, but not quite like that! mg1:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2016)

I would love to take a bus trip along this road. 
PS: I'll be the one walking behind the bus...way behind. :noway:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 1, 2016)

I didn't even open the video, just quickly scrolling past it and my pulse started racing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 1, 2016)

I'll add Interstate 4 through Florida and the New Jersey Turnpike. I-4 is so much fun you don't have two cars in an accident, instead maybe thirteen...The turnpike? Take the cast of "Jersey Shore" and add Red Bull, then give them each a tractor trailer, I'm serious.


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2016)

Yow!  I'm fairly adventurous, but I wouldn't have lived through that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2017)

Not sure where this is.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2017)

Do they have parachutes?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the video, Nancy!  I would be the guy walking with Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)

Me, only a little farther back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------

